# original cruze 2017 spare tire alternatives



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

What are you looking for? That is the typical size of a spare tire and just about any Cruze spare(if you can find one) will fit.


----------



## shwan (Apr 23, 2020)

i meant is there any other car spare wheels (even different models and companies ) that would fit it ?
cause i cant find this wheel size for gm chevy cars


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

shwan said:


> i meant is there any other car spare wheels (even different models and companies ) that would fit it ?
> cause i cant find this wheel size for gm chevy cars


Chevy Sonic

You need a 5x105 assuming you do not have a diesel.


----------



## shwan (Apr 23, 2020)

many appreciations bro , is that number written on the tire some where ? what is it called ?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

shwan said:


> many appreciations bro , is that number written on the tire some where ? what is it called ?


That is the number of lugs and the spacing. It is a weird number compared to all other vehicles. The diesel Cruze and the Verano are 5 x 115 just for comparison.
Remeber that there are multiple styles and sizes of Cruze rims (stock) that you can choose from. All years/Generations interchange.


----------

